# Digitian's real names..



## dreams (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all digitians,

We all know each other by their display name, but some know some others real name. Let us use this thread for yelling out each and every members real name. Please be honest!!!
Let me start it,

Real name - Chandru
Location - Chennai (Optional)
Work Location - Gurgaon (Optional)
Designation - IT Manager (Optional)

Please yell out your details in the format as above. This thread is just to know about each other.

Lets c, how many are willing to reveal their real names.

Thread begins now..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Vishal
Location - Umbergaon Gujarat
Work Location - Umbergaon & Vapi
Designation - Head of Accounts & IT Manager 

anything else ?


----------



## dreams (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoa!!! that was real quick vishal!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Melwyn
Location - Vasai, Mumbai


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Real Name- Arunava 
Location-Dum Dum Park, kolkata


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2009)

Real Name : Have to edit this..the name shows on google.. 
Location: Nagpur
Work Location: Nagpur/Wardha
Designation: Politician ,Business man,


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Amarendra Bandla (Amar)
Location - Tenali
Work Location - Bangalore
Designation - Specialist (SCM)


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Gaurav Singh
I'm student preparing for IIT and AIEEE


----------



## dreams (Nov 20, 2009)

Kudos to all who revealed their real names. 50+ views and only 6 digitian's came forward in removing their mask. No offence meant on read only digitians. I believe they are all guests!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name: Amit
City: Mumbai
Work: Business consultant (VoIP, Unified Communication & Contact center technologies)


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Channabasanna S
Location - Bangalore
Work Location - Bangalore
Designation - Software Engineer (Performance Test Engineer)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Krishnandu Sarkar
Location - Kolkata
Designation - Student


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

Name: Vamsi Krishna
Location: Tirupathi
Designation: student 
studying: B.com(applied computers) IIIrd year.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 20, 2009)

No prizes for guessing. Just google "Ponmayilal" and enjoy the song and dance YouTube video.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

lol@thread

Real name - Aditya Madanapalle
Location - Thane, Maharashtra
Work Location - Navi Mumbai
Designation - Writer


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

lol@thread

Real name - Aditya Madanapalle
Location - Thane, Maharashtra
Work Location - Navi Mumbai
Designation - Writer


----------



## kalpik (Nov 20, 2009)

Real Name: Kalpik Nigam (surprise surprise!) 
Location: Delhi
Work Location: Noida
Designation: Application Architect

For more, google my name 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Real Name: Kalpik Nigam (surprise surprise!) 
Location: Delhi
Work Location: Noida
Designation: Application Architect

For more, google my name


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> lol@thread
> 
> Real name - Aditya Madanapalle
> Location - Thane, Maharashtra
> ...



whoa!!! you are the one that wrote that review on Prototype??


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2009)

Sachin Sharma
Delhi
Software Developer ...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 20, 2009)

Sachin Sharma
Delhi
Software Developer ...


----------



## Nithu (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Nithin K
Location - Kasaragod, Kerala
Designation - Student (completed BCA).


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Name: Krow
Location: A nest in Mumbai
Occupation: Hunting, scavenging, mating, etc.
Work Location: Variable

Spam: Hi kalpik!


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 20, 2009)

Name: Solomon Paulraj
Location: Trichy, Tamil Nadu
Designation: Administrator / Sr. Principal, V.M. Hr. Sec. School.


----------



## rishitells (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name - Rishabh Sharma
Location -Kota, Rajasthan.
Occupation - BCA II Year Student from University of Kota.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 20, 2009)

Real name: Saqib Khan (same as username)
Location: Surat, Gujarat


----------



## dreams (Nov 20, 2009)

@Ponmayilal & Krow
Odd men out!!!

Digitians are all mixed..students, sr.principal(vanakkam sir), ITes, writers, collegegoers. Gud to c all digitians taking part in this thread.

Let it flow guys. Thnx for ur support.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2009)

Real Name: Rhitwick 
Occupation: Automation Test Engineer


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

@desiibond: Yeah, that is me.


----------



## azzu (Nov 22, 2009)

^ this is Spam 
name : Azeem
          Student
          Nalgonda , Hyderabad
 @Desibond r u from Tenali ???
mari niku telugu vachchu anukunta


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 22, 2009)

Desibond sounds more like a bangali babu to me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 22, 2009)

azzu said:


> ^ this is Spam
> name : Azeem
> Student
> Nalgonda , Hyderabad
> ...


  vacchu ra. neeku inka teliyada?

@dreamcatcher, nope.. he is a andhra babai.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 22, 2009)

Name   : amit
student
hoshiarpur, punjab.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

First name: CA Last Name:50
Hideout: U know where^$%@#$
Job: Student
<any more, just PM me>


----------



## Rahim (Nov 22, 2009)

Rahim
Kolkata
CA (Final) ; ApprenticeBusinessman; Hospital.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2009)

Name:- Amar Das
Job:-Student
Location:- North East, India


----------



## raksrules (Nov 22, 2009)

Real name - Rakshit
Location - Currently Shanghai, Pune / Mumbai 3 weeks later
Work Location - Pune
Designation - Technical Analyst (IT)


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 22, 2009)

Real name-Mohit Awasthi
Location-Vadodara/Baroda,Gujarat(evryone uses both da city's names) 
UNreal name-ApoCalypse
UNreal location-Hell
Occupation-Student(9th)
UNreal Occupation:Mercenary-For-Hire/Demon Hunter/Devil-Killer


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2009)

Real name-Sujoy Packrasy
Location-Nagpur
Occupation-System admin


----------



## dreams (Nov 22, 2009)

welcome aboard guys!!!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 23, 2009)

^ which flight are we on ??


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 23, 2009)

^ and where are the airhostess' ??

Name: K L Raghu.
Location: TUMKUR <==> Bangalore.
Occupation: Sys admin.

Languages known :English , HIndi, Telugu (good and Bad varieties), Kannada(good and Bad varieties).


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 23, 2009)

Real name - Harsh
Location - Chandigarh
Completed B.tech (C.S.E) this year.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Name : Manoj
Location : Salem
Designation : Finished Bachelors in Elec n Comm Engg, Waiting to join Cognizant


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

RaghuKL said:


> ^ and where are the airhostess' ??
> 
> Name: K L Raghu.
> Location: TUMKUR <==> Bangalore.
> ...


To know them, I should have added Sex also in the format


----------



## Baker (Nov 23, 2009)

deepak
kerala/bangalore
Software Engineer


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2009)

Anil Singh
New Delhi
Manager/Analyst


----------



## Chirag (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, a barodian. 

Chirag
Current City: Bengaluru 
Home Town: Baroda
Occupation: College student | Foundation Arts | Animation follows.


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 27, 2009)

@Chirag
U in MSU?


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 1, 2009)

Name: Varad Choudhari
Location: Karad (365 KM frm Mumbai), Maharashtra
Designation: Student
Studying : 10th STD.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

azzu said:


> ^ this is Spam
> name : Azeem
> Student
> Nalgonda , Hyderabad
> ...



yes am from Tenali.

Telugu vachu pachi telugu kooda vachu


----------



## dreams (Dec 2, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Name: Varad Choudhari
> Location: Karad (365 KM frm Mumbai), Maharashtra
> Designation: Student
> Studying : 10th STD.


Welcome!!!! Boy!!!!


----------



## mahesh (Dec 2, 2009)

Real name - Mahesh R
Location - Trivandrum, Kerala
Work Location - Technopark, Trivandrum, Kerala
Designation - Software Engineer.


----------

